# What's a great M42 body?



## Patriot (Jan 19, 2013)

I would like my second film camera to be a M42 mount so I can use the lens that I have for it. I have no problem using some of them with the D7000 or the FG while others are unusable because of the flange distance.   I know of the Pentax spotmatic mostly, but I also know that there is Zenit, and praktica. Are there anymore notable camera out there that uses the M42 mounts? 



-Hunt


----------



## timor (Jan 19, 2013)

What is your scope ? Do you have a handheld light meter ? Spot or incident would be good.
There is many M42 bodies but non of them deliver much features and built in light meters are usually unusable by now. Forget Zenit, Praktica - buy cheap and have a back-up. Spotmatics are really old. Look for Chinon or Cosina, very strong, well made bodies. Metering sucks but there are other things like real multiexposure and MLU often included. Mamiyas are not to bad to, however Mamiyas M42 lenses cannot work on many M42 bodies or adapters. Some Fuji and Ricoh bodies you may consider to.


----------



## BrianV (Jan 19, 2013)

If you can find one: Fujica ST-801. Electronic LED readout for the meter, same size as the FG. I keep my ST-801 in a case made for the FG. It has full-aperture metering with it's own 55/1.8 lens, stop-down metering for standard M42 mount. Made in the late 1970s.

The Yashica Electro-X: big problem if the electrical contacts for the shutter speed dial are dirty. The shutter will think it is on "B". One of the few M42 cameras with metal shutter and depth-of-field preview. 
Argus/Cosina ST1000 and Vivitar SL220, basically the same but manual-only operation. These are all full-size bodies.

Both use a PX-28 battery, available today.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 20, 2013)

How offend does the contacts on the Yashica Electro-X get dirty? The depth-of-field preview sounds nice.


----------



## BrianV (Jan 21, 2013)

The Electro-X uses a variable resistor to set shutter speeds, rather than a mechanical stop. So- 40 year old electronics get dirty, like on a volume control of a radio. On the volume control, you can hear dropout/crackling as it gets over the uneven spots. With the Electro-X you get a shutter speed that is too long.


----------



## compur (Jan 21, 2013)

There are many M42 cameras made by Pentax, Yashica, Ricoh, Chinon and others. Zeiss/Voigtlander even made some.  Many of them are fine cameras if found in good condition.  One of my favorite bargains in this category is this camera:







It's very well made and can be had for very little money usually.  There is a nice little write-up of the camera (not mine) here:
The Right Time for Ricoh - Photo.net Classic Manual Cameras Forum


----------



## timor (Jan 21, 2013)

compur said:


> It's very well made and can be had for very little money usually.  There is a nice little write-up of the camera (not mine) here:
> The Right Time for Ricoh - Photo.net Classic Manual Cameras Forum


Now you increased GAS in me. I want this thing.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 24, 2013)

I found a Vivitar SL 220 in great condition for $30. I can't wait to use it, hopefully the flange focal distance is perfect for the Jupiter 9 to work.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 24, 2013)

I had a Praktica MTL 5 that I was fond of, I really liked the shutter release.

I'd still have it if I hadn't given it to a starving college student that I'm fond of that wanted to do some B&W.

Jupiter lenses are pretty cool too.


----------



## invisible (Jan 24, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> I had a Praktica MTL 5 that I was fond of, I really liked the shutter release.


Agreed. Prakticas don't seem to get the love they deserve. I have an MTL 5, an MTL 5B and a Super TL. The sound of the shutter clicking is borderline orgasmic  Plus they are built like tanks.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 2, 2013)

Well the 220 SL arrived today in great condition. It's a lot heaver than the FG for sure, I thought something else was in the box when I picked it up. It is build like a tank too. Everything seems to work just fine. The only problem that I have is finding 1.35v batteries. The store on base only sell 1.55v or 3v batteries of watches. Will a extra 0.2v throw off the light meter that much? 


-Hunt


----------



## BrianV (Feb 2, 2013)

If it is the 1954 Jupiter-9 in 39mm mount, it is probably made for the Fed/Zorki cameras. If it has an RF Cam on the back, which moves back and forth as you focus: it is an RF lens.The register is 28.8mm on those, cannot be used on an SLR.

Post a picture of the lens, I've owned a couple. I've modified the focal length on a couple to correctly focus on a Leica across full-range. SO: yu are best off with a Russian RF body for using Russian J-9's in 39mm RF screwmount.

Like this one, on the Leica M8.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 3, 2013)

BrianV said:


> If it is the 1954 Jupiter-9 in 39mm mount, it is probably made for the Fed/Zorki cameras. If it has an RF Cam on the back, which moves back and forth as you focus: it is an RF lens.The register is 28.8mm on those, cannot be used on an SLR.
> 
> Post a picture of the lens, I've owned a couple. I've modified the focal length on a couple to correctly focus on a Leica across full-range. SO: yu are best off with a Russian RF body for using Russian J-9's in 39mm RF screwmount.
> 
> Like this one, on the Leica M8.




I didn't know that. I didn't see a cam on the back, just the screw mount. Then again I don't know what I'm looking for. I'll post a picture of it when I get back home. Will it work on the Sony Nex system? I see people use it on that. Maybe I could save up for that one day.


----------



## BrianV (Feb 3, 2013)

You can get an adapter for Leica 39mm thrad mount for Nex- will work fine. 

Random Ebay auction with good views of the J-9 in Leica Mount:

Jupiter 9 2 85 Silver Russian Sonnar Lens Rangefinder M39 LTM Fed ZORKI Leica | eBay

Note the "cam", the ring inside the 39mm thread mount. It moves back and forth as the lens is focused on the RF version of the lens.


----------



## BrianV (Feb 3, 2013)

Jupiter 9 Portrait Lens 85mm F2 M39 Screw Mount Old Zenit for SLR Cameras | eBay

Another auction for the 39mm Zenit SLR version, very different flange-distance than the RF version.

The Russian cameras have several different mounts, all 39mm. The Industar-69 28/2.8 uses yet a Different 39mm thead mount, with a different flange distance.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 3, 2013)

Well it does have the CAM alright. I never noticed that until now. Interesting. I'm waiting to see if the prices for a NEX 7 drops soon, hopefully a new models comes out and push it down.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 5, 2013)

Matildags said:


> version of the lens.​



Soviet and Russian Cameras - Jupiter-9 (Zorki)

 

*PT7027 with *S/N 5400110. Not much older than the one in the picture.


----------



## BrianV (Feb 5, 2013)

It looks like a good one. The KMZ Russian lenses (Trapezoid mark) are the best, in my experience.


----------



## nreed_94 (Feb 6, 2013)

I use the Praktica LTL3.  It is not typically talked about when M42s come up, but in my experience with it, it is a great camera with a solid body.  Match it with a Zeiss lens, and it will take amazing photos


----------



## BrianV (Feb 6, 2013)

I picked up a Zeiss 5.8cm F2 Biotar in Exakta mount- it's just beautiful. I converted a Tessar in M42 mount to Leica mount, RF coupled.

My Dad was Army Air Corp, B-29's. His unit's (unofficial) war cry was "AFTER YOU!" Later he was Army, Tanks and then Airborne. He still kept with the "After You!".


----------

